# como hacer un multiplicador y divisor con el 7483



## hades_21 (Abr 19, 2008)

buenas tengo una duda de como realizar un multiplicador y divisor con el ci 7483, solo se realizar el sumador y restador pero para la operación de la multiplicación no se cual es el arreglo que debe realizarse. me gustarias saber si alguien puede darme una ayuda.
lo que se es que puedo utilizar compuertas and para efectuar la multiplicacion pero no se como realizar el arreglo de las conexiones.


----------



## digitalis (May 10, 2008)

Ten en cuenta que las puertas AND te dará el producto binario.

La forma de implementar un producto o división con un circuito 7483 que es un sumador completo, sería recordando un poco de matemática básica.

(a*b)=|sumar a, b veces|

ej:
 (3*2)=3+3
 (3*4)=3+3+3+3

Para la división lo contrario, y jugando con el resto.

Un saludo.


----------

